# Cage fighter accused of beating man in restaurant



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.thenewsstar.com/article/20090927/NEWS01/909270321



> In an arrest affidavit, Ouachita Parish sheriff's deputies said Carroll repeatedly struck the man after the man was pushed into him at the Hob Nob restaurant. Deputies said the man had swollen lips, missing teeth, two black eyes and one eye swollen shut from the beating. They also learned Carroll was a mixed martial arts cage fighter, according to the affidavit.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2009)

Witnesses responding to the article say the victim provoked Mr. Carroll throughout the night.  Let's hope the truth comes out.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like the Victim bit off more than he could chew:rofl:


----------



## blackxpress (Sep 29, 2009)

I noticed the reporter referred to Mr. Carroll as "An alleged cage fighter."  What a maroon.  The fact that he's a cage fighter is not in question and has no bearing on his alleged crime.


----------



## zDom (Oct 1, 2009)

blackxpress said:


> I noticed the reporter referred to Mr. Carroll as "An alleged cage fighter."  What a maroon.  The fact that he's a cage fighter is not in question and has no bearing on his alleged crime.



Actually, it might have some bearing.

In informal discussions with law enforcement officers and prosecutors (I work for a newspaper), I've come to understand that while "registered hands and feet" are an urban myth, those who train fighting arts/sports can be charged with more serious assault charges than someone who hasn't had such training.


----------



## zDom (Oct 1, 2009)

Lynne said:


> Witnesses responding to the article say the victim provoked Mr. Carroll throughout the night.  Let's hope the truth comes out.



I certainly hope you aren't suggesting that verbal provacation and bumping into someone is justification for knocking someone's teeth out.

The news report seems to describe punishment rather than self defense.

Ah well, at least we know his training is, at least to some extent, viable for out-of-the-cage encounters


----------

